
How a Deep Neural Network Trained with End-To-End Learning Steers a Car - lainon
https://arxiv.org/abs/1704.07911
======
deepnet
One of nVidia's cool hacks was to record front-left and front-right views as
well as straight ahead. Then label them with counter steering actions so their
dataset includes trajectories that quickly compensate when the car veers off
course.

------
cr0sh
I haven't read it yet, but this seems like it might be a good follow-up to the
original paper from NVidia - thanks for posting it!

